# Some new vivariums



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

I've been working on a few new vivariums over the past week, finally got them set up to the misting system today, and thought I'd share some pics. All vivs are 18x18x24 exo terras.

Fine spotted leucs:









Banded leucs:









Green foot leucs:


----------



## Petersi (Jan 31, 2008)

Looks great Zack. What kinda wood is that?


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

beautiful viv's
ive always wanted to do a rack with each different kind of Leuc
once again, beautiful, especially the first one


----------



## calvinyhob (Dec 18, 2007)

zach, very nice and do you have any pics of the green foots?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

pretty nice vivs Zack!!


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

Excellent! It's funny but I can kind of see your "style" in each of those vivs . . . kind of like an artist has their own individual style . . . been noticing that more and more in peoples' vivs lately!


----------



## almazan (Jun 6, 2004)

Looking good, any pics of the fine spots


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Nice! Lets see some frog pics


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

I think I should have TRADED you the frogs for some vivs 

NICE!!!


----------



## gturmindright (Mar 15, 2006)

Yeah man. Nice. What is a green footed leuc??


----------



## pearldrums2 (Dec 9, 2009)

looking really really good... One day hopefully one day


----------



## Newt1 (Feb 25, 2007)

Nice but I want to see the frogs


----------



## chinoanoah (Mar 9, 2009)

"Will there be any dinosaurs on this dinosaur tour?"


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Beautiful vivs. That's so cool, 3 different Leucs  They certainly have lots to climb on. They'll love them.


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

Nice vivariums ! Now post some frog pics already! lol


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

chinoanoah said:


> "Will there be any dinosaurs on this dinosaur tour?"


Nice the original JP is one of my favorite movies


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

chinoanoah said:


> "Will there be any dinosaurs on this dinosaur tour?"


Possibly the best response I've ever seen on this forum, the internet, or life in general. I'll try to snap some pics tomorrow afternoon - the frogs are still settling in, and kinda skittish. Fine spots are a little young, but the bandeds are breeding age, and the green foots are a proven pair (green foot leucs look just like nominat leucs except for green toe tips - some think this is a line bred trait, but many think this is a separate population, or at least local variation in a larger population, like darklands and cauchero pumilio. They used to be more common in the hobby when I first got into it, but I haven't seen them in years, and jumped at the chance to pick up a pair).

The wood is being marketed as 'forest branch', but I'm pretty sure its tambora. It molds a little bit initially, but springtails quickly handle it, and it seems like it will handle viv conditions very well. Check JoshsFrogs.com for it, something tells me he may be carrying it very soon 

Best part about these vivs - except for the silicone holding the glass tops and vents on, there are no adhesives or chemicals. Treefern background held on with sodium bentonite, and the branches provide plenty of planting areas. Leaf litter is a mix of live oak, sea grape, southern and northern magnolia. I've been using seed pods as places to dump in springs/FFs - work very well! These vivs took about an hour each from start to finish.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Here's a couple pics of the slightly more cooperative fine spot leucs:



















And here's pics of my azureus and Suriname cobalt tinc tanks:
azureus:









Suriname cobalt:


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

Nice vivs and frogs!

lets see pics of your room! and all the tanks!


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

frogmanroth said:


> Nice vivs and frogs!
> 
> lets see pics of your room! and all the tanks!


I second that !


----------



## chinoanoah (Mar 9, 2009)

zBrinks said:


> Possibly the best response I've ever seen on this forum, the internet, or life in general.


I appreciate that very much.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Here's a few more pics:

Green foot leuc pair (female in front):









Costa Rican Auratus viv:


















Pic of part of the room (ya'll have to wait until its finished for more):


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

Great looking tanks as always bud.

Really like the continuity throughout the tanks, (same sized Exos of course)

Very Well done.

Can't wait to see the finished room.

Richie


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

Woops, Maybe they aren't all the same size haha, But at first glance I saw all the same.... might need my eyes checked, Still stunning none the less.

Richie


----------



## Reefer420 (Oct 18, 2009)

nice vivs and frogs, those fine spot leucs are sweet.


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

Very nice indeed !


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Some new pics/vivs:

Vittatus viv:









See the frog?









There he is! And we have a new avatar!









Powder Blue:









Fine Spot leuc viv growing nicely:


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Nice, how are those broms mounted?


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

I'm using Tambora wood, which has all kinds of little branches and a few cracks. I just either wedge the broms in the branches, or stick a stolon in a crack. I do pack a little LFS at the base of the brom - I've noticed they seem to root faster that way.


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

zBrinks said:


> Some new pics/vivs:
> There he is! And we have a new avatar!


Hooray for the Phyllobates love!


----------



## dendro-dude (Jan 25, 2010)

Nice powder shot

You've done it.... you mentioned Tincs.. now i gotta see the Cobalts!!! come on!! be a froggy pal! be nice!!

Niiice frogroom


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Lol, can't disappoint my public:

Cobalt viv first planted:









Grown in:









And some pics of the pair:


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

Decent, but I think some well placed Pothos could really give them a touch of class....


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Yah, I was thinking of switching to 10 and 20 gallon aquariums and committing to a more 'minimalist aka practical' approach . . .


----------



## spottedcircus (Sep 17, 2009)

what made you choose the exos over like a 20H vert? I'm wanting to start a rack system,and would love to do exos if they were a bit cheaper. Also what do you use to light your racks? Thanks!


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm thinking a build thread is in order...

Anyone else?


----------



## spottedcircus (Sep 17, 2009)

I agree. I'd love a how to set up a rack system & the pros/cons of lighting types and verticals vs. exos vs. horizontal tanks..


----------



## dendro-dude (Jan 25, 2010)

Ah, Tincs...  love em

frogfreak- I think so too  

Also, what type of rack are you using (if any)?


----------

